# Turn Off 4G on Verizon’s Galaxy Stellar



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

From http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/10/how-to-turn-off-4g-on-verizons-galaxy-s3/

This is for the SGS3 but works on the Stellar

For whatever reason, turning off 4G LTE on Verizon's version of the *Samsung Galaxy S3* has been made extra difficult. The menu under _Settings>Wireless and network>More_ does not include the old toggle that we use on devices like the Galaxy Nexus. You are also unable to type in *#*#4636#*#* to get into the phone info menu and change it manually through there. I even downloaded the Thunderbolt LTE toggle, which works on the RAZR running Ice Cream Sandwich, and found nothing but force closes.
Thankfully, this app called Phone Info works like a charm. Install it, open it, and head into "Device information." From there, you'll need to scroll down to the pull down menu which probably says "LTE/CDMA/EvDo" and choose "CDMA auto (PRL)" to turn your phone into a 3G, battery saving machine.

Play Link


----------



## taxcredit (Oct 21, 2012)

Didn't work for me - jumps right back to LTE as I select CDMA it. Did anyone try this?


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

taxcredit said:


> Didn't work for me - jumps right back to LTE as I select CDMA it. Did anyone try this?


 I obviously tried this and it worked just fine. try CDMA auto (PRL)
Also make sure you didn't turn the radio off


----------



## erktheerk (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks works like a charm. Though had to google the apk. It's not in the play store.


----------

